# 2001 Audi TT Quattro 225hp radio safe mode



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi guys,
I just replaced my battery. Foolish of me, i didn't plug my battery maintainer before disconnecting the terminals off the battery. Now my radio is on "SAFE" mode and the Audi dealership wants $45 to take off the radio to look at the serial number on the back of the unit and program the radio
Can any one help with just the vin number?
thx
Ben


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

audi can do it off the vin .
check the paerwork that came with the car .
my code was written on the back of the salesmans business card in the service folder ....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Check the glovebox for any random pieces of paper that might have the four-digit radio code, and don't forget to check in the side compartment to the right of the rear seat; I think I had a safety kit in there, but it might be stowed away there.. Mine ended up being in a special book cover intended for the owner's manual..


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine was written on the top of the unit with black magic marker... Not a very safe code.

Just pull the radio, the tools are cheap and it only takes a few seconds. Besides, you will need the tools when your hazard relay goes out.

Sent from my Evo


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

FOUND ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT:thumbup:

when i purchased the car the dude give me a massive folder with maintenance papers. And he had change the battery also back in 08 and paid $29.95 for the code....


YOU GUYS ARE THE F* BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i allways find the best way of saying thanks is with cold beer or hard cash .


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Edition-quot-6K-quot&p=72594841#post72594841


----------



## BDubCT (Dec 27, 2010)

wrong thread -_-


----------

